# Hunting food plots: Morning or Afternoon?



## tsknmcn (Aug 29, 2010)

This is our first year with a food plot.  I was mainly thinking food plots would be an afternoon spot since the deer are likely to be in it already when you are trying to get to your stand in the mornings.  Am I thinking about it all wrong?  What's everyones thoughts on the subject?


----------



## lungbuster123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Nobody can really tell you how the deer move on your land. If you have trail camera's thats going to be about the only way to know besides going out and looking for yourself.


----------



## bdillard (Aug 29, 2010)

I hunt food plots morning and evening..But most the time i have better luck in the evening hunting food plots...


----------



## RangerJ (Aug 29, 2010)

I have had good luck both am and pm this time of year I would say pm. Later during the rut am worked well for me.


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 30, 2010)

Hunt the Milk River a few times and you learn not to hunt food plots in the morning.  Sure, you'll see deer and might even kill a few, but the negative impact on the deer herd is way too great.  Especially the big ones!


----------



## Booner Killa (Aug 30, 2010)

Bow Only said:


> Hunt the Milk River a few times and you learn not to hunt food plots in the morning.  Sure, you'll see deer and might even kill a few, but the negative impact on the deer herd is way too great.  Especially the big ones!



I totally agree.....stay outta there in the morning! I feel terrible sitting on a food plot in the morning....like I'm totally wasting my time!


----------



## tsknmcn (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks guys.  That's pretty much what I was thinking.


----------



## bownutz (Aug 30, 2010)

Your better of going in at 10:00 or Later.


----------



## drawedback (Aug 30, 2010)

I disagree, I see plenty of deer in the foodplots in the morning, and you are just as likely to run deer out going in in the afternoon. You won't see as many in the mornings later in the season, they seem to wait till the frost melts off before they eat, however I've still had them come out on really cold mornings like they just wanted to get in the sun.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Aug 31, 2010)

Afternoons my big deer have all come out just before dark, except on dreary rainy days get there before noon set all day. I killed my biggets 10 pointer at 2:15pm on a dreary rainy day


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 31, 2010)

I have more success in mid-day to evening on food plots. Deer movement times change. If I hunt a plot in the a.m., trails to bedding areas are best for me when they are feeding before dawn. I am a minimum 100 yds off the plot. I'll do the same if they are getting on the plot after dark.


----------

